# Suspending clomid with peg..question



## Jetto (Nov 10, 2011)

I know peg 600 is what clomid recipes call for but how would peg 300 work? It's all I got on hand right now. Not sure if this will allow a solution or if it will be too light to even hold a suspension. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 11, 2011)

Got impatient, went with this recipe:
1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
7.6 ml of Glycerol
11.3 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Seems to be holding in a nice clear suspension (for now) going to put it through some test, room temp and fridge and see what it takes to crash it.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 11, 2011)

On a side note the taste is better than when using peg


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 11, 2011)

Jetto said:


> Got impatient, went with this recipe:
> 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
> 7.6 ml of Glycerol
> 11.3 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> ...



Interesting. I like the taste of peg tho. I do shots of the shit lol


----------



## Jetto (Nov 11, 2011)

got some in the freezer now, fridge and room temp. None are crashing. Almost disappointed, going to pull out of freezer tomorrow and let it get to room temp than back to freezer.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 12, 2011)

Appears to be a winning recipe.
I'll keep everyone updated on if it crashes but it seems fairly stable.


----------

